# Carte Blanche - Vapes for breakfast



## Rob Fisher (20/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/22)

Thanks @Rob Fisher for sharing

ups to Barry from @Vaperite South Africa for being interviewed 

I agree, Vaping is an excellent harm reduction strategy for smokers

the issue of the teenagers Vaping so much at school is a problem but I think it’s because It’s so concealable and you can have a puff without much visibility or smell. 

Just hoping the regulations that eventually come out are well thought through

Reactions: Like 1


----------

